# Too Many Chairs



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Cleaned up the shop today and noticed I have way too many chairs in the way. My shop is 22 x 36 and there's 9 chairs in it. Why the heck do I need all these and where did they come from? Definately a safety hazard.


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

They multiply like hammers...:yes:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I know how you feel ....*

At one time I had that many friends too. Where did they all go?
Maybe get a case of cold ones and see who shows up. 
They're kinda like wood scraps, too good to throw out yet what'll I do with 'em? I fall off the ones without backrests. The soft cushion ones get cut up, The hard ones are too hard...real dilemma. :blink: bill


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I only have 2 chairs and one stool in my shop and that is too many. Look at the bright side, if 8 friends suddenly drop by unexpectedly and want to have a woodworking party, you are definitely prepared!! :yes:
Ken


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I'll take the irectors chair" off your hands. Trade you one that has a bow tie for your Ford.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

And not one recliner!


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Gene Howe said:


> I'll take the irectors chair" off your hands. Trade you one that has a bow tie for your Ford.


Thanks for the offer Gene but I'll have to decline. A bow tie chair wouldn't be right around my place. Besides, I paid a dollar for the Ford chair at a garage sale and that's a lot of money.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

I have one stool but when I sit down my eyes close.Scares the hell out of my wife when I'm driving:laughing:.


----------

